# Phone #



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Anyone have a phone number for Bret Wanacott (sp?)?

He called me today about a setter pup and wanted a call back and I lost his number from my phone.

Bret, if you see this please give me a call (435.602.9656). Sorry I lost your number.

Rob


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

That is ok Rob I will call you


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Is that Whatcot the artilleryman?


----------

